# Help identifying Mendelssohn choral piece



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello all, I was listening to this podcast tonight at work and a piece by Mendelssohn was played but both announcer and guest failed to announce what it was! Would also like to know who the performance is by if possible Any help appreciated it’s the first song played in the podcast : 

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/p
odcast/the-choir-the-choral-interview/id803009435?i=1000377594225

Another link to bbc website version: BBC Radio 3 - The Choir - The Choral Interview, Angela Hewitt


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hear_my_prayer


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

larold said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hear_my_prayer



Thank you so much. It was really strange that they mentioned the composer but then neglected to announce the piece!!
Once again thank you so much i really appreciate your help!!!


----------

